# Auf einmal gigantische Bandbreiten-Ausnutzung?



## multimolti (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hatte zuerst meine Website mit einer .de-Domain bei Evanzo und dort (glaube ich) 10GB Traffic inklusive. Bei mehr hätte ich drauf zahlen müssen, ist aber nie vorgekommen bei meinem 500 Besuchern pro Tag, hatte meist sogar unter 1GB Bandbreitenausnutzung.

Jetzt bin ich auf einen anderen Server mit .com-Domain umgezogen und leite die Besucher der alten .de-Domain auch dorthin. Weiterhin 500 Besucher pro Tag, an der Website selber hat sich auch nichts geändert, aber plötzlich habe ich nach weniger als 15 Tagen schon 11.99GB verbraucht! Zum Glück habe ich unlimitierte Bandbreite, aber trotzdem - wo kommen die 11.99GB her?

Hat jemand eine Idee?

[Angehängte Grafiken]
Im September waren noch keine Besucher da, ich habe nur Tests gemacht und ein paar Sachen hochgeladen, daher passen die 50MB. Aber die 12GB sind irgendwie übertrieben...


----------



## multimolti (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

soweit ich das kenne gibts meist noch detailierte Auswertungen wo du sehen kannst welche Datei wie oft aufgerufen wurde, von wem, wann usw. usf...

Webalizer wird dafür gern genuzt, musst du mal schauen ob dein Hoster sowas anbietet und dort kannst du relativ schnell den Verursacher ausfindig machen. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## multimolti (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Hoster hat sogar einen Webalier und auch Awstats, aber leider funktionieren die beide (momentan) nicht...



> There are no domains which have Webalizer stats to display.



Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich den Server noch keinen Monat habe und der erst mal Daten sammeln muss...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Oktober 2009)

Statistikprogramme sollten eigentlich täglich die ihnen zugrundeliegende Basis auswerten. Schreibe deinen Hoster einfach mal an und bitte ihn, den Fehler zu korrigieren.


----------



## multimolti (24. Oktober 2009)

Joa, werde ich machen.


----------

